# Where to buy Brazilian Reais?



## Gus2008 (30 Jun 2009)

I'm looking to buy some Brazilian currency but was informed today by my local bank that no Irish bank deals in this currency. I'm only looking for a small amount (€200) to give to my sister who is heading over there in a few weeks. 

Any ideas?


----------



## stephnyc (30 Jun 2009)

I was in Brazil last year and there was no where here I could get them! had to change €€ in the airport over there... someone recommended Thomas Cook, but the one I checked didnt have them


----------



## thesimpsons (1 Jul 2009)

I don't think you can buy them outside of the country, local currency laws.   Maybe give her US dollars instead.


----------



## hon3ymonster (19 Jul 2009)

Thats not true. I went to brazil two years ago and I got mine in thomas cook just opposite the front of Trinity college.


----------



## theresa1 (1 Dec 2009)

Also interested in getting some as a Xmas Present - any idea's?


----------



## WaterSprite (2 Dec 2009)

If you can't get them, I got my cousin UK£ and US$ when she went travelling - esp useful if you have to travel through Heathrow.  And US$ are handy just about anywhere.


----------



## sustanon (2 Dec 2009)

How about a prepaid Credit Card?


----------

